
How to Write Good - Tomte
http://www.plainlanguage.gov/examples/humor/writegood.cfm
======
spacedog11
Amusing read

------
mattbgates
"How To Write Well" \- your teacher

~~~
spacedog11
That's what I thought too, because "good" is an adjective and adjectives
describe nouns. On the other hand "well" is an adverb and fits perfectly well.

